# App for existing building dimensions and penetrations?



## smitty010203 (May 22, 2014)

Hey all,

I have been searching for a while but have yet to find the perfect App for a commercial roofer who spends some time walking existing buildings. I need something that will allow me to easily and quickly enter dimensions on a google earth image (which I have previously entered into the app) after I manually measure them. Likewise the app needs to be able to provide "eaches" at the touch of the screen, ie. roof drains, vtrs etc. As well as some other helpful information.

Anyone know of any programs that do it all like this? I have downloaded about every dimension, map editing, roofing, app i can find and none of them fit the bill..


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

A pad and paper? 

I'll take a image of a building and do a quick drawing with a program we use, mark the general locations of units and such. Then just measure and draw the items you need that you can't see on google.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

No idea what an Each is. I too walk many roofs, infact I prefer walking the roof to bidding from print. I will take a peek at the satellite image before visiting the job. Sometimes I will print the image, often times not. I will take a sheet of paper, redraw the roof, measure on site, and write down my measurements. I will count accessories and also write those down as well. 

While having an app could simplify things, actually from the shingle roof apps I have seen I found to over complicate things. 


When it comes to roofing apps, and CRM software, I have never found one that fits the bill for anything. Developing your own will probably cost more than it's worth. I know that is true for CRM.


----------

